# Hairgrass??



## adipnayak (Apr 4, 2009)

I know the front row id java moss but is the back row hairgrass if yes which type exactly? 
Which is the plant on the left?


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

the grass looks like echinodorus tenellus to me, but cant see it clearly


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Could it be micro-sword? The way the leaves curl make it look that way to me.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it's a _Lilaeopsis_. Probably _L. brasiliensis_.

The tall plant on the left is a non-aquatic _Alternanthera_.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

is micro sword


----------

